# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > टिप्स तथा ट्रिक्स >  एक एक  browser  को देख लूँगा { A guided tour of browsers }

## Dark Rider

मित्रों को प्रणाम 

मेरा नए सूत्र सभी तरह के browsers को समर्पित है यहाँ हम सबकी एक एक कर के खबर लेंगे



 तो सभी तैयार है इन browsers की सेर के लिए

----------


## Lovely.indian

जी बिलकुल तयार हैं, चलो चलें

----------


## Dark Rider

तो सबसे पहले आते है mozila firefox  पर 

बरसो से यह मेरा पसंदीदा  browser  रहा है

कारण इसकी plugins  जो इसकी जान है जिसे addons के नाम से जाना जाता है

----------


## Dark Rider

जैसे जैसे इसका और विकास हुआ इसकी स्पीड लगातार बढती ही गई है



और साथ ही साथ इसकी style भी हर बार नया लुक देने के लिए बस आपको PERSONAS इसमें डालना होगा देखिये फिर ये कैसे कैसे दीखता है

----------


## Lovely.indian

PERSONAS डालने का तरीका?

----------


## Dark Rider

> PERSONAS डालने का तरीका?


बस क्लिक करो नए firefox  में पहले से ही है बस आपको मनपसंद पर क्लिक करना है

----------


## Lovely.indian

> बस क्लिक करो नए firefox में पहले से ही है बस आपको मनपसंद पर क्लिक करना है


click करना कहाँ है जनाब??? :(

----------


## Dark Rider

इनमे से किसी पर भी 



http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/customize/

----------


## Lovely.indian

पर मेरे मोज़िला मैं एक प्रॉब्लम है
यह फोंट्स ऐसे दिखता है

----------


## Dark Rider

> पर मेरे मोज़िला मैं एक प्रॉब्लम है
> यह फोंट्स ऐसे दिखता है


go there http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/...20and%20colors

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

इन्टरनेट डाउनलोड मैनेजर की मोजिल्ला में प्लुग इन होगी उसे इंस्टाल किये बगैर नहीं काम करेगा 
Attachment 83936

ये आपने इंस्टाल नहीं किया होगा इसे कर लें समस्या दूर हो जायेगी

----------


## saam

> Attachment 83926
> मैंने इंटरनेट डाऊनलोड मैनेज़र अपडेट् करने को कहा था अन इंस्टाल नहीं 
> देखो भाई


इन्टरनेट डाउनलोड मेनेजर अपडेट करने से वो रजिस्टर मांगे गा

----------


## saam

> इन्टरनेट डाउनलोड मैनेजर की मोजिल्ला में प्लुग इन होगी उसे इंस्टाल किये बगैर नहीं काम करेगा 
> Attachment 83936
> 
> ये आपने इंस्टाल नहीं किया होगा इसे कर लें समस्या दूर हो जायेगी


पर मनोज भाई ये अपने आप ही इंस्टाल हो जाता हे.
इसे इंस्टाल केसे करते हे.

----------


## Dark Rider

> Attachment 84085
> क्या ऐसी सेट्टिंग की है


Settings ठीक करो साजिद की तरह मेरा तो पुराना idm भी ठीक काम करता है

----------


## great_brother

[QUOTE=MTM;155336]Settings ठीक करो साजिद की तरह मेरा तो पुराना idm भी ठीक काम करता है 



 :Globe: manoj ji
mozila fire fox ४ ने मेरा भी IDM CC addon ब्लाक कर दिया है 

मोज़िला ४ पर idm काम ही नहीं कर रहा है 
मदद करे....... :Globe: :partly_cloudy: :Globe:

----------


## saam

> इन्टरनेट डाउनलोड मैनेजर की मोजिल्ला में प्लुग इन होगी उसे इंस्टाल किये बगैर नहीं काम करेगा 
> Attachment 83936
> 
> ये आपने इंस्टाल नहीं किया होगा इसे कर लें समस्या दूर हो जायेगी


इसे इंस्टाल किस तरह से करना हे भाई.

----------


## saam

यार में SCREEN SHOT अपलोड नहीं कर पा रहा हू.

----------


## Dark Rider

> यार में SCREEN SHOT अपलोड नहीं कर पा रहा हू.






बस firefox को रिस्टार्ट करो हो गया

----------


## niraj161

पेर्सोनस को उसे करने से नेट स्पीड मे कोई पार्क पड़ता है मेरे कने का मतलब है स्पीड कम तो नही होता है

----------


## saam

मनोज भाई ये एरोर आ रहा हे.

----------


## saam

मनोज भाई ये दो फोटो देख ले.

----------


## Dark Rider

> पेर्सोनस को उसे करने से नेट स्पीड मे कोई पार्क पड़ता है मेरे कने का मतलब है स्पीड कम तो नही होता है


नहीं यार कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ता ये तो बस customize करता है

----------


## Dark Rider

> मनोज भाई ये दो फोटो देख ले.


firefox को रिमोव कर के दुबारा डाउनलोड करके इंस्टाल करो 

http://www.mozilla.com/products/down...win&lang=en-US

----------


## great_brother

manoj ji
mozila fire fox ४ ने मेरा भी IDM CC addon ब्लाक कर दिया है 

मोज़िला ४ पर idm काम ही नहीं कर रहा है 

मदद करे

----------


## Dark Rider

इसलिए जिसके भी नहीं चल रहा है नया डाउनलोड कर लो 

http://internetdownloadmanager.com/download.html

----------


## great_brother

दोस्त मदद करो........

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> दोस्त मदद करो........


 क्या हुआ सरकार ?

----------


## saam

साजिद भाई में समाज गया हू पर ये देख लो नया IDM डालने से ये एरोर आ रहा हे.



कुछ करो साजिद भाई.


मनोज भाई वो १२३ नम्बर की प्रविष्ठी देखे उस के लिए क्या करना पड़ेगा.
THIS ADD-ON COULD NOT BE INSTALLED BECAUSE IT APPERA TO BE CORRUPT.

----------


## Dark Rider

> साजिद भाई में समाज गया हू पर ये देख लो नया IDM डालने से ये एरोर आ रहा हे.
> 
> 
> 
> कुछ करो साजिद भाई.
> 
> 
> मनोज भाई वो १२३ नम्बर की प्रविष्ठी देखे उस के लिए क्या करना पड़ेगा.
> THIS ADD-ON COULD NOT BE INSTALLED BECAUSE IT APPERA TO BE CORRUPT.


अब इसका हल तो PM में ही हो गया है

----------


## Devil khan

*dost क्या आप मुझे यह  बता सकते है की गूगल क्रोम मैं पुरे पेज का जो  ट्रांसलेट ओपसन आता है वो मेरे  मैं नहीं आ रहा क्या आप मुझे बता सकते है  मैं किसी पेज को कैसे त्ट्रांसलेट   करू.................  मैंने दुबारा  इंस्टाल कर के भी ददेखा पर फिर भी उसका ट्रांसलेट ओपसन नहीं आ रहा  ............क्रिया मेरी मदद करे ...........
*

----------


## Dark Rider

आपके लिए एक और browser

http://www.rockmelt.com

 क्या आपने इसे काम लिया

----------


## Dark Rider

मेरे पास तो यह है और आपके पास ?

----------


## Dark Rider

FIREFOX AURORA





http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/channel/

----------


## Shri Vijay

*एक और बेहतरीन लोकोपयोगी सूत्र थेंक्स मनोज !*

----------


## Lovely.indian

> Attachment 84547
> 
> साजिद भाई में समाज गया हू पर ये देख लो नया IDM डालने से ये एरोर आ रहा हे.
> 
> Attachment 84548
> 
> कुछ करो साजिद भाई.
> 
> 
> ...



 भाई मेरे मेरे को इसका तोड़ PM कर दो. किरपा होगी

----------


## Lovely.indian

यार मैंने पंगा ले लिया. किरपा करके मदद करो

----------


## saam

> भाई मेरे मेरे को इसका तोड़ PM कर दो. किरपा होगी




यहाँ पर इसका हल हे.

----------


## Lovely.indian

> यहाँ पर इसका हल हे.


 यह तो 6.5 है. 6.7 नहीं है किया

----------


## franky

manoj sir mer firefox vale me add-ons vala web page open nahi hota....kuch help karo...firefox ka version 5.0 h

----------


## Good Boy

Firefox घस्सा Software है।

----------


## Dark Rider

> Firefox घस्सा Software है।


हा कभी  अच्छा हुआ करता था , पर अब तो इसके नये नये वर्जन समझ से ही पे होते जा रहे है 
 फिलहाल  chorme  से खुश हूँ

----------


## donsplender

इसे ट्राय करके देखें !

http://www.maxthon.com/mx3/

----------


## gill1313

> जी सरकार अभी लीजिए 
> Attachment 76870
> Attachment 76871


भाई जी जब मैं संग्लन चित्र पे क्लिक करता हूँ तो जे लिखा आ जाता है
Invalid संलग्न specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator

----------

